# Bí kíp giúp bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc, mẹ nhàn tênh



## Huỳnh Thị Tuyết Nhi (8/9/22)

​Bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc chính là mong ước của bao bà mẹ, tuy nhiên không phải bé nào cũng ngoan ngoãn chịu ngủ sâu giấc vào ban đêm. Bé sẽ rất thường hay ngoáy khóc, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé đồng thời khiến mẹ cũng bị mất ngủ theo. Chỉ cần bỏ túi ngay những “bí kíp" dưới đây sẽ giúp bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc vào ban đêm mẹ nhé!
*1. Bí kíp vàng giúp bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc*​*Bí kíp số 1: Dạy cho trẻ nhận biết ngày và đêm*
Trẻ trong mấy tuần đầu có thể phân biệt giữa ngày và đêm, tuy nhiên đều này là rất khó. Chính vì thế khi trẻ thức dậy vào ban ngày nên tác động nhiều vào trẻ, chơi đùa, mở cửa sổ lớn cho ánh sáng chiếu vào phòng. Ban đêm tắt đèn cho bé khi ngủ, hạn chế nói chuyện quá nhiều, bé có giật mình tỉnh giấc, mẹ nên hát ru cho bé ngủ lại. Từ từ bé sẽ hiểu ban đêm là để ngủ. 

*Bí kíp số 2: Thay tã trước khi cho bé đi ngủ*
Để giúp bé ngủ ngủ ngon sâu giấc hơn thì _trước _khi đi ngủ mẹ nên thay tã cho bé, để bé có cảm giác thoải mái, thông thoáng nhất, chính điều này sẽ không làm bé bị giật mình tỉnh dậy, giúp cho giấc ngủ của bé_ hiệu quả _hơn. 
*Bí kíp số 3: Cho bé ngủ ít vào ban ngày*
Muốn bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc vào ban đêm mẹ nên hạn chế cho bé ngủ quá nhiều vào ban ngày. Hãy thường xuyên chơi đùa với trẻ, cho trẻ ăn,...có thể cho bé ngủ dài hơn vào buổi trưa. Duy trì được như thế ban đêm bé sẽ ngủ ngon sâu giấc. 

*Bí kíp số 4: Bật nhạc cho bé nghe*
Không gian ồn ào cũng khiến bé khó ngủ, không gian yên tĩnh quá cũng không phải là lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Mẹ nên ưu tiên bật nhạc nhẹ nhàng, để bé cảm nhận được giai điệu vu vương êm tay tựa như có ba mẹ luôn bên mình. 
*Bí kíp số 5: *Không nên cho bé ăn no _trước _khi đi ngủ
Để bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc, nên hạn chế cho bé ăn no _trước _khi ngủ. Chỉ nên cho trẻ ăn vừa đủ phù hợp vào ban ngày, ban đêm ăn ít lại mẹ nhé. 
*Bí kíp số 6:* Massage chân tay cho bé
Một trong những tuyệt chiêu cho bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc chính là massage cho bé. Mẹ có thể xoa chân, tay, lưng, vuốt ve nhẹ nhàng cho bé dễ ngủ.​
*Bí kíp số 7:* Cho bé ngủ riêng cạnh ba mẹ
Theo nghiên cứu cho thấy khi cho bé ngủ riêng trong nôi hoặc ngủ riêng trên một chiếc giường được đặt cạnh bố mẹ, là an toàn nhất cho giấc ngủ cho bé. 
*Những điều không nên làm nếu mẹ muốn bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc:*​
Vội thức giấc khi nghe những âm thanh bé phát ra: Bố mẹ nên cho con tự ngủ lại một mình và đừng nên vội vã thức dậy hay bật đèn lên khi nghe tiếng động từ bé. Nên lưu ý điều chỉnh âm lượng điện thoại ở mức phù hợp để tránh làm bé giật mình. 
Sử dụng núm ti giả cho bé ngậm: Việc cho bé ngậm ti giả khi ngủ có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến răng miệng của bé. Điều đáng nói là các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng cho con sử dụng núm vú giả dẫn đến tình trạng bị nhiễm trùng vùng tai ở bé. 
Đặt nhiều đồ chơi, gối hoặc mềm trong nôi: Khi đặt quá nhiều đồ chơi hoặc nhiều mền gối vào trong nôi, làm cho không gian bị chật hẹp và có thể làm tăng nguy cơ bé bị ngạt thở.
Sử dụng giường cũi cho các hoạt động vui chơi ăn uống: Mẹ nên hiểu rằng, chiếc giường cũi chỉ nên dùng cho việc ngủ của bé không nên sử dụng cho các mục đích khác để tránh giường bị bẩn, tích tụ vi khuẩn sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bé.
*2. Những lưu ý cần nhớ để đảm bảo bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc*​Nhằm_ đảm bảo _về độ an toàn để bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc mẹ cần phải lưu ý các nguyên tắc sau:

Đặt bé ngủ nằm ngửa
Hạn chế đặt bé ngủ trên xe hơi hay những chiếc xe đẩy, ưu tiên cho bé ngủ trên mặt phẳng và _chắc chắn _sẽ khiến bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc và an toàn hơn. 
Không nên đội nón len cho bé khi ngủ bé dễ bị ẩm đầu và cảm giác nóng khi ngủ
Nếu bạn đang mệt mỏi và cần cho bé bú _trước _khi bé ngủ, thì không nền ngồi trên ghế, vì khi lỡ ngủ quên, dễ gây nguy hiểm cho bé

*3. Lineabon AZ Drop cho bé ngủ ngon sâu giấc không bị ngoáy khóc*​Lineabon AZ Drop được mệnh danh là chiến thần hỗ trợ bé có giấc ngủ ngon và sâu giấc. Cung cấp vitamin D3 và vitamin K2 giúp hấp thu canxi _hiệu quả_. Bé hấp thụ tốt canxi. Từ đó tình trạng quấy đêm, khó ngủ, vặn mình hay đổ mồ hôi trộm sẽ không diễn ra. Bé sẽ ngủ một hơi tới sáng, mẹ vô cùng an tâm. 
LineaBon AZ Drop ở dưới dạng MK7, chiết xuất hoàn toàn tự nhiên từ Natto Nhật Bản kết hợp cùng với các phân tử D3 dưới dạng bao vi nang có kích thước vô cùng nhỏ, giúp hấp thu_ hiệu quả _lên tới 99%, vô cùng thích hợp cho trẻ có cơ địa khó hấp thu canxi
LineaBon AZ Drop bổ sung thêm vitamin D3 và vitamin K2 hấp thu canxi _hiệu quả_, cho hệ xương răng chắc khỏe. 
Hy vọng rằng thông tin trên đây hữu ích cho mẹ giúp bé đêm về ngon giấc, ban ngày hăng hái vui chơi.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh (10/9/22)

Bé ngủ ngon, sâu giấc đúng là mẹ nào cũng muốn đó ạ


----------

